# Goldstock 2012 Photos



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

So here are a few of my Goldstock 2012 images to share with the GRF community. 
I was there Saturday afternoon to do the fund raising aerial group photo, then edited the results to the edge of insanity to beat the 8pm deadline to get the finished image into the lab print process for printing Sunday morning and delivery Sunday afternoon. (whew) 
This year Paco got to go to have fun and to make new human & canine friends. When I started home at 11pm he was curled up on the front seat with his seatbelt harness and asleep by the time we hit the main road.
Visit my next post to see the aerial group photo, and if you would like a full size 8x12 high res print send me a PM.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is still recovering from his Vacation


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

So fun! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------

